# Virgin : au sujet des derniers forfaits Liberty Sim à 29,90



## bluetooth (23 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir,

Ils semblent évidemment tentants... mais inutilisables sur iPhone non-jailbreakés ?
29,90  pour 5 H et internet illimité, ç'est mieux que chez Orange...  

Il n'y a vraiment rien à faire pour faire marcher ces forfaits sur un iPhone simplement désimlocké ? Astuce ou manip utilisateur ?

Merci aux spécialistes.


----------



## fadem (24 Novembre 2009)

Je pose une question bête mais pourquoi ne fonctionneraient-ils pas avec un iphone desimlocké ? Un iphone désimlocké, c'est un smartphone comme les autres non ?


----------



## bluetooth (24 Novembre 2009)

...
Certes, mais je crois qu'il faut paramétrer l'iphone avec les valeurs propres à Virgin (APN etc ...) via un menu qui n'est accessible que sur les appareils jailbreakés ! 
J'ai lu qu'on pouvait installer via iTunes un fichier ipcc qui permettait de faire cela ?

En résumé, j'ai un iPhone désimlocké mais pas jailbreaké ; puis-je rêver d'un forfait 5 H à 29,90  (au lieu de 3 H à environ 60,00  comme actuellement) ? J'en ai marre de me faire plumer par Orange ...

Si un connaisseur passe par là, merci par avance ...


----------



## Gwen (24 Novembre 2009)

La franchement, le mieux est de demander à Virgin car je ne vois pas pourquoi ils mettraient des limitations a l'utilisation de leur abonnement sur des appareils non jaillebraké. C'est un peu insensé.


----------



## yret (25 Novembre 2009)

Pour info, j'avais déjà ouvert un sujet ici http://forums.macg.co/operateurs/forfait-sans-engagement-virgin-mobile-282606.html


----------



## tokamac (25 Novembre 2009)

L'autre fil de discussion traite bien des forfaits Virgin, mais pas pour les iPhone.

Un iPhone désimlocké mais pas jailbreaké peut très bien recevoir des fichiers IPCC via iTunes. Ce sont les fichiers avec les réglages APN spécifiques à chaque opérateur, et on peut trouver ce fichier déjà préparé pour Virgin. Cette procédure n'a rien à voir avec le jailbreak. Le jailbreak permet seulement de modifier éventuellement la configuration opérateur _directement depuis l'iPhone_.

Il faut savoir avant tout que iTunes depuis la version 8.2 ne permet plus d'injecter des fichiers IPCC. Mais cette limitation n'est due qu'à un réglage dans les préférences invisibles du logiciel et il suffit de taper ça dans le Terminal :


> defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE


Redémarrer ensuite iTunes.

Pour Virgin Mobile il faut télécharger le dernier fichier IPCC en date (actuellement en 6.2 créé par macpoupou qui l'a dérivé de la version Orange créée par Pinpoint Townes) à cette adresse : 
http://ismileys.free.fr/download/tmp/VirginMobile_France_v62_Logo_Pinpoint_Townes.ipcc

Bien vérifier que Safari n'a pas décompressé l'archive ippc en un dossier, ou ajouté de son propre chef une extension ".ipcc.zip" à la fin. Si c'est le cas, faire un Pomme-I et supprimer l'extension ".zip" pour se retrouver uniquement avec ".ipcc"

Ensuite il faut brancher l'iPhone à l'ordinateur, aller dans iTunes et cliquer sur le bouton "Rechercher les mises à jour" en maintenant la touche Option (alt) enfoncée. On pointe alors le fichier IPCC spécial Virgin, et roule ma poule !


----------



## mrpoisson (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir


J'ai un iPhone 3G et je viens de souscrire au forfait Virgin Mobile, bien entendu, j'ai rien vu sur le site de Virgin concernant cette limitation.

j'ai lu avec intérêt la manip à faire, mais je suis sur PC et Windows 7, en gros, je ne sais pas où se trouve le terminal sur iTunes, j'en ai bien un sur mon téléphone, mais mon tel ne semble pas reconnaître la manip.

Sinon avec la fonction crtl pour la recherche des MAJ, il recherche des fichiers ipsw.
Si je modifie l'extension de .ipcc à .ipsw, ça passe ?

Merci à vous


----------



## cecedu21 (29 Novembre 2009)

BONJOUR J AI UN IPHONE DEBLOQUER TOUT OPERATEUR MAI IMPOSSIBLE DE FAIRE MARCHER INTERNET AVEC MA PUCE VIRGIN MOBILE ET JE SUIS TRES NUL EN INFORMATIQUE POURRIEZ VOUS M AIDER SVP CAR JE N Y ARRIVE PA DU TOUT AVEC ITUNE ET LES FICHIER IPPC JE N Y COMPREND RIEN , JE COMPTE SUR VOUS MERCI DE VOTRE AIDE

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 01h07 ----------

bonsoir quan je fait la manip on me parle de incompatible micro programe je compren pa merci de votre aide


----------



## jamesdu76 (29 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir 

pouvez vous nous indiquer les manipulations pour noter les informations dans le terminal
concernant   
defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE
merci d avance pour les details


----------



## netgui (5 Décembre 2009)

Des retours sur la manip superbe proposée par Tokamac ?

Question bonus : pourquoi diantre Virgin ne propose t'il pas une page de paramétrage pour els propriétaires d'iPhone, serait-ce si complexe ?


----------



## tokamac (8 Décembre 2009)

Je vais tenter de répondre à vos questions.

Il se murmure qu'Orange, qui loue son réseau à Virgin, aurait aidé ce dernier à commercialiser cette offre "tout compris" à 29,90 &#8364;/mois en leur louant la bande-passante moins cher qu'aux autres MVNO. Ceci dans le but non avoué de couper l'herbe sous le pied de la future offre de Free Mobile, qui avec des tarifs très concurrentiels va venir briser l'entente implicite entre les membres de la "triade" Orange-SFR-Bouygues Telecom. 

Sauf que même si l'iPhone fonctionne avec les forfait Liberty SIM de Virgin (modulo quelques manipulations avec le fichier IPCC) il resterait chasse gardée d'Orange qui interdirait à Virgin d'annoncer une bonne compatibilité avec le smartphone d'Apple. Donc vous entendrez toujours Virgin vous répondre que "ça n'est pas possible". Ou bien les commerciaux vous parleront de manips délirantes comme perdre la garantie de l'appareil par son nécessaire jailbreak, ce qui est absolument faux (soit parce qu'ils n'y comprennent rien, soit parce qu'il acceptent de répéter avec mauvaise foi ce qu'on leur a dit de répondre). 

Concernant la manip citée plus haut dans le *Terminal* sous Mac OS X, sachez que c'est un logiciel (différent d'iTunes) situé dans
*/Applications/Utilitaires/*

Sous Windows il n'y a pas de "Terminal" mais un équivalent qui est la "console" dans laquelle on peut taper des commandes issues de l'antique DOS. 

Avant toute chose il faut que l'iPhone soit en firmware 3.0 minimum.
Voici la méthode :
1- Téléchargez le fichier _.ipcc_ compatible Virgin mobile ici
2- Quittez iTunes
3- Appuyez sur les touches *Windows* du clavier et la touche *R* simultanément. Une fenêtre "Ouvrir" apparaît en bas à gauche.
4- Tapez *cmd* dans le champ et cliquez sur OK. Ça ouvre la console de prompt sur fond noir.
5- Tapez la ligne suivante :


> "C:\Program Files\iTunes\iTunes.exe" /setPrefInt carrier-testing 1


et pressez la touche Entrée
6- Branchez l'iPhone sur l'USB. Si iTunes ne se lance pas automatiquement, ouvrez-le manuellement.
7- Sélectionnez l'iPhone dans la liste de gauche. Maintenez la touche majuscule du clavier en cliquant sur le bouton "Rechercher les mises à jour"
8- Une boîte de dialogue apparaît. Cliquez sur "Parcourir" pour pointer le fichier _.ipcc_ téléchargé à l'étape (1)
9- Attendez la fin de la synchronisation. Débranchez ensuite l'iPhone, éteignez-le, puis rallumez-le. C'est fait !

*---- IMPORTANT ----*
L'erreur de manipulation commune vient du fait que votre navigateur peut -selon ses paramètres- décompresser de lui-même tout fichier _.ipcc_ téléchargé. En effet, les fichiers _.ipcc_ (tout comme les applications iPhone _.ipa_) sont en réalité des fichier ZIP dont l'extension a été renommée autrement. Mais il ne faut surtout pas les décompresser ! Si votre navigateur se rend compte qu'il a affaire à un fichier zip déguisé et qu'il le décompresse, vous risquez de vous retrouver avec le bon fichier .ipcc jeté à la corbeille et un dossier nommé "Payload" inutilisable à la place. Si tel est le cas allez récupérer le fichier _.ipcc_ jeté par erreur à la poubelle.


----------



## netgui (10 Décembre 2009)

Et bien voilà une explication on ne peut plus claire !!! Merci pour tes lumières :-D


----------



## macpoupou (31 Décembre 2009)

Pour ceux que ca interesse, je viens de mettre à jour le fichier ipcc de configuration pour Virgin.

Il est disponible ici: http://ismileys.free.fr/download/Virgin_France_v6.3_Modem_MMS_Logo.ipcc

Il supporte le web, les MMS, le mode modem et inclut un logo virgin ainsi que des raccourcis vers les différents services Virgins.

Bonne année


----------



## atrakura (2 Janvier 2010)

J'ai suivi la manip à la lettre et cela semble avoir fonctionné. J'ai bien l'icone Virgin mais toujours impossible de me connecter à internet. (forfait liberty 5h)
Peut être dois-je modifier les paramètres dans réglage réseau données cellulaires ? 
merci de ton aide.


----------



## jujuZeF (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour, 
Mon numéro vient d'etre porté chez virgin avec un forfait libertySim, j'ai installé l'ipcc (Virgin_France_v6.3_Modem_MMS_Logo.ipcc) et tout est ok ! 
Merci aux spécialistes du forums !


----------



## jujuZeF (9 Février 2010)

Quelqu'un a-t-il installé la mise a jour 3.1.3 de l'iphone tout en utilisant l'ipcc Virgin ?
Ça fonctionne ?


----------



## kooby008 (6 Mars 2010)

jujuZeF a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il installé la mise a jour 3.1.3 de l'iphone tout en utilisant l'ipcc Virgin ?
> Ça fonctionne ?



Oui, j'ai la version 3.1.3 avec un Iphone 3G et le dernier ipcc Virgin 6.3. Aucun soucis tout roule


----------



## mick974 (6 Mars 2010)

Bonjour, j'essaye en vain de tele charger le fichier ipcc mais je n'ai que le fichier payload et quand je regarde dans la corbeille il ni y a rien du tout!!!!
Quelqu'un peut il m'aider SVP.
Je ne peut absolument pas utiliser la fonction internet de mon forfait libertysim sur mon iphone. Grand merci d'avance!!!!!


----------



## Yanou19 (6 Mars 2010)

bjr j'aimerais k'un personne puisse m'expliké pkoi je ne trouve pas le fichier ke j'ai télécharger kand j'ouvre itunes avec shift + clike sur mise a jour ! je n'arrive pas a retrouvé le fichier ? pkoi ? J attends avec impatience vos réponse si vous plait !


----------



## Yanou19 (12 Mars 2010)

bjr a tous !!!


j'ai enfin installé ce fichier ipcc avec le ptit logo virgin trop bien !!! maintenant j'ai un dernier soucis internet fonctionne boite mail fonctionne mais impossible de faire partir un MMS ! si une personne a une solution pour moi merci de m'en faire part !

Merci d'avance


----------



## mick974 (12 Mars 2010)

Bonsoir à tous, 
enfin je peux profiter de ma connexion internet avec mon forfait libertysim et mon iphone 3G en 3.1.3.
Merci...


----------



## freezet (6 Avril 2010)

tout est dans le titre !
je viens de souscrire à l'offre liberty 5h pour un iphone 3g en 3.1.3 et j'attends l'ouverture de la ligne. 
Jusqu'a maintenant, je faisais de la VoiP et j'ai installé le certificat APN pour freephonie.
dois-je supprimer l'un pour avoir l'autre ?
je n'ai jamais vu poser ce problème sur les forums et pourtant bien des gens doivent être concernés....


----------



## freezet (7 Avril 2010)

Je me réponds à moi-même. Je viens de toucher mon numéro Virgin. J'ai installé le dernier fichier .ipcc sans toucher à l'APN ( certificat d'identité) obligatoire pour Freephonie.
Cà roule.


----------



## angepiou (10 Avril 2010)

bonjour
je me permets de laisser un post, car j'ai également un souci
j'ai un iphone jailbreaké et désimbloké mais ma puce virgin mobile ne me permet même pas de passer des appels, pouvez vous m'aidez
de même, étant sous windows 7 en téléchargeant le fichier .ipcc lorsque je veux le chercher avec itunes (9.1) ne le trouve pas car il ne sélectionne que les fichiers .ipsw
quelqu'un aurait une solution 
merci


----------



## freezet (11 Avril 2010)

Yanou19 a dit:


> bjr a tous !!!
> 
> 
> j'ai enfin installé ce fichier ipcc avec le ptit logo virgin trop bien !!! maintenant j'ai un dernier soucis internet fonctionne boite mail fonctionne mais impossible de faire partir un MMS ! si une personne a une solution pour moi merci de m'en faire part !
> ...



Va sur ce forum.
Ils connaissent bien Windows.


----------



## caro22 (12 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai réussi à faire fonctionner ma carte SIM avec le jailbreak + desimlockage.
Maintenant je peux donc passer mes appel mais apparemment sur le réseau Orange. 
Est-ce normal ?

De plus, je ne peux utiliser internet qu'avec le WIFI. Lorsque j'essaie en 3G j'ai le message suivant : "Impossible d'activer le réseau de données cellulaires - Vous n'êtes pas abonné à un service de données cellulaires."

Quelqu'un connait-il la manip pour que ça fonctionne ?

Merci


----------



## jujuZeF (13 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,

Ayant installé la version beta du nouvel OS 4.0 pour iPhone, après avoir ré-injécté le fichier IPCC, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet et je n'ai pas le logo virgin mais celui d'Orange.
En revanche je peux encore téléphoner et envoyer/recevoir de sms.

Quelqu'un a une piste pour moi ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## jujuZeF (13 Avril 2010)

J'ai finalement downgrader en 3.1.3 en suivant la méthode décrite sur http://www.phenoming.net/downgrade-iphone-4-0-vers-3-1-3-3gs-et-mac/
En attendant un ipcc pour l'OS 4 ...


----------



## lordahmed (19 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 

Je cherche l'ipcc virgin mais sans le logo virgin en rouge( virigi écrit tout simplement) quelqu'un pourrait m'aiguillier?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 12h58 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h56 ----------

désolé je m'explique je voudrais qu'il soit écrit seulement virgin avec la police d'origine apple et non pas le logo commerciale de virgin mobile. Merci d'avance.


----------



## vec_8 (27 Avril 2010)

jujuZeF a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant installé la version beta du nouvel OS 4.0 pour iPhone, après avoir ré-injécté le fichier IPCC, je n'arrive pas à me connecter à internet et je n'ai pas le logo virgin mais celui d'Orange.
> En revanche je peux encore téléphoner et envoyer/recevoir de sms.
> ...




Oui, la syntaxe des fichiers ipcc a changé avec la version 4.0, il y a un nouveau champ signature sur les APNs de l'opérateur...
Tu as les signatures quand tu fonctionne avec l'ipcc d'orange par défaut, mais quand tu passe avec celui de virgin, il apparait comme corrompu... et l'iphone repasse en orange...
j'ai pas trouvé les signatures pour virgin ou un nouveau ipcc pour virgin pour le firmware 4.0

Si qqn a une idée....?


----------



## iphoniens (5 Mai 2010)

tout d'abord bjr a tous,

j'ai un petit probléme enfaite j'ai désimlocké mon iphone officiellement via itune et bouygue pour y mettre une puce virgin forfait paradyse

voyant q'internet ne marcher pas jai suivi vos instructions mais je n'arive plus a ouvrir itunes et cela me mets impossible d'ouvrir itunes library car cela a été crée a laide d'une version plus recente*

quelqun pourrai il m'aider SVP

merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## freezet (5 Mai 2010)

c'est tout frais, Virgin a rétabli les 500Mo et le bridage au delà.
c'est trop bien:rateau:
Ils avaient dû perdre presque tous leurs clients avec l'ancien système...


----------



## iphoniens (5 Mai 2010)

Merci pour ta manip je l'ai réaliser étant novice et c'est parfait j'ai enfin internet avec un forfait virgin paradyse donc voila merci§


----------



## xbuz (6 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
Je pense avoir tout fait correctement:
"defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE" dans le Terminal".
Quand je Alt+Click sur "rechercher les mises à jour", le fichier .ipcc est grisé
et je ne peux pas le sélectionner...?
J'utilise la version d'iTunes 9.1.1
Merci d'avance

Xavier


----------



## donnie (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

De meme pour moi, le fichier ipcc reste grisé malgré avoir effectué correctement l'opération dans le terminal (je suis sur snow leopard).

Quelqu'un aurait une idée svp ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h37 ----------

Je viens de trouver la réponse : en fait renommer le fichier dans le finder en enlevant l'extension .zip ne suffit pas sur mac. Il faut clic droit sur le fichier, puis "lire les informations", et enlever à nouveau le .zip à la fin du nom du fichier. Ensuite il faut cliquer sur utiliser .ipcc, et le tour est joué le fichier ne sera plus grisé dans itunes.


----------



## padama1 (7 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai un 3GS débloqué officiellement.
J'ai suivi la manip' et installer le petit fichier . Sa a bien marché bien (puce virgin et réseau orange en haut a gauche) pendant 3 semaines mais depuis vendredi dernier je capte plus rien.

 j'ai refait la manip avec le fichier ipcc orange/virgin: je capte le réseau virgin 10 sec puis l'iphone m'informe que je suis sur un réseau restreint et il me met en haut a gauche 'réseau indisponible" 

une idée?

merci pour le tuto


----------



## paulD (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour,

Passé sur le 4.0, j'ai perdu la 3G.

La solution est sur :

http://www.forum-iphone.fr/virgin+mobile+ios+4+probleme+internet-s37599#p353084 

à l'aide de http://unlockit.co.nz/ qui permet de mettre à jour les paramètres à la volée. Il y en a d'autres, mais celui ci fonctionne sur iOS 4 !


----------



## apple-eater (23 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
J'aurais une petite question, lorsque vous parlez des forfaits Virgin avec vos iPhones, vous avez acheté l'iPhone séparément n'est-ce pas? Parce qu'aux dernières nouvelles, lorsque j'ai souscrit mon Paradyse ils ne commercialisaient pas l'iPhone... Me suis-je fait avoir?

Merci


----------



## Apaulo (25 Juin 2010)

Bonjour à tous!

Est-ce que le forfait Liberty Sim à 29,90 dont vous parlez (5h communication, internet,sms illimités...) est bien "sans engagement"?

J'ai lu dans un autre forum par hasard, qu'un abonné à ce forfait justement a lu sur sa facture: "montant à régler 29,90" - "Le montant de -270,10 euros sera déduit de votre prochaine facture."

En gros ce serait une avance sur la consommation, ce qui obligerait la personne à payer son forfait pendant un an.

Est-ce vrai? Quelqu'un connaît ce cas-là?


----------



## Bubbles (28 Juin 2010)

Salut à tous, je suis chez SFR avec leur abo a 50.. Donc forcément l'offre de Virgin mobile m'intéresse. Jaimerai savoir si c vraiment sans engagement et surtout si le réseau d'Orange marche très bien, parce que j'ai entendu parler d'un bridage du réseau et que la 3G n'était pas top. Voilà je précise que j'ai l'iPhone 4 nu, je compte profité de la loi Chatel pour quitter SFR..


----------



## LL35 (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
J'aimerais commencer par dire que le tuto le Tokamac, de novembre 2009, est excellent!!!!
Sauf qu'actuellement, et je ne pense pas être le seul dans ce cas, il est bon de changer d'opérateur (La fidélité ne paye pas). 
Donc après avoir changé d'opérateur, une resto m'a été imposée (en tout cas à moi) pour reconfigurer l'iphone. Cela implique obligatoirement une MAJ vers OS4 aujourd'hui.
J'ai alors suivi à la lettre le tuto de Tokamac (version PC et oui désolé, je n'ai que ça sous la main), mais je me retrouve coincé car je n'ai pas la possibilité de prendre un fichier ipcc. Je ne peux que (choisir) un ipsw.
Ma version itunes associée pour l'OS4 est 9.2
Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait une idée pour m'aider pour configurer mon iphone OS4 avec iTunes 9.2 et un ipcc 6.3 Virgin Paradyse?
Je vous remercie tous d'avance?


----------



## alias2 (9 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous...

tout est là pour la création d'ippc compatibles iOS4 :

http://xsellize.com/topic/72125-pat...4-on-iphone-3g3gs/page__p__435243#entry435243

Réservé exclusivement, oui vraiment exclusivement aux experts...

Cordialement


----------



## LL35 (10 Juillet 2010)

Merci à toi Alias2, je vais essayer de me débrouiller avec.
Bonne continuation.
Cordialement.


----------



## ericch (20 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour à tous
Je voulais savoir si la manip décrite par Tokamac était possible avec un iPhone 3GS non débloqué et bloqué sur Orange (comme virgin passe sur le réseau orange je me dis quil y a peut etre une chance), en firmware 3.1.2
Merci !!


----------



## Eva59 (21 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour.

J'ai aujourd'hui même casser mon contrat grâce à la loi chatel chez Orange.
C'est " fumiers " la, m'avais retirer mes options -26ans au bout de 12 mois alors que j'été engager 24 mois donc mes factures monter à plus de 65 euros pour que dale !

Je m'ai suis renseigner sur forfait LibertySim à 29,90 euros et il est compatible avec l'iphone si il est jailbreaker.
j'ai lu tout les tutos pour faire tout ceci sur windows, mais j'ai un Mac OS X.
Une fois l'iphone jailbreaker que dois je faire ?

Cordialement,


----------



## brunosxfr (22 Juillet 2010)

bonjour a tous,

j'ai souscrit un abonnement liberty sim,et acheté un iphone 3 gs desimlocké et jailbreaké...mon souci c'est que je n'arrive pas a injecter le fichier ipcc car seule la version itunes 9.2 détecte mon iphone.
J ai cru comprendre qu'on pouvait quand meme l'injecter via une manip a mettre dans le terminal: defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE, mais ou se trouve cet onglet dans itunes....
sinon comment paraméter tous ca manuellement via le prog utilitaire
de config iphone....

d'avance merci a tous.....  bruno


----------



## Eva59 (22 Juillet 2010)

Je penses que si ton Iphone est jailbreaker ...

va sur Cydia.
Tu tapes Optus/Virgin GPRS fix
Tu installes et tu reboot ton iPhone 

Vas voir dans Réglages > Général > Réseau
Réseau données cellulaires

Nom du point d'accès : ofnew.fr
Utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange

Messagerie vocale visuelle
Nom du point d'accès : ofnew.fr
Utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange


----------



## arrakiss (26 Juillet 2010)

et niveau reception c'est aussi bon que Orange ?
Fin je suis ds un patelin ou il n'y a que orange qui capte...donc si Virgin capte à l'identique d'orange bah je vais chez eux...


----------



## meavy (4 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts de ce fil de discussion mais je pense pouvoir apporter un élément de réponse simple. 

Je suis chez Virgin et suis abonné au forfait Liberty Sim à 29,90 comprenant les 5h de communications et l'internet mobile en illimité (fair use de 500 Mo bien évidemment...).

Concernant la qualité de la réception, je ne suis pas déçu, et pour cause, Virgin utilise le réseau d'Orange, donc pour le coup, c'est du solide. 

Aussi, concernant les réglages pour pouvoir profiter de la 3G sur son iPhone il suffit d'aller depuis son iPhone sur le site suivant : www.unlockit.co.nz et choisir dans la liste des opérateurs référencés : FR - Virgin ! Et le tour est joué. Cette "manip" est possible sur tout type d'iPhone, jailbreaké ou non ... 

Voilà j'espère que ça vous aura aidé !


----------



## Mo. (6 Août 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouveau sur ce forum, et je viens vous demander votre aide. J'ai récemment souscrit à l'offre sans engagement LibertySim 3h (20&#8364;/mois, SMS illimités, sans Internet), et je possède un iPhone 2G jailbreaké.

Je souhaiterais pouvoir utiliser les MMS (j'ai installé le patch permettant les MMS sur le 2G), ainsi que me connecter sur Internet occasionnellement. Pour cela j'ai téléchargé un fichier IPCC 6.3 trouvé sur Internet, et installé le fix permettant d'accéder à la configuration des données cellulaires sur mon appareil.

Tout est donc configuré comme il faut :


*Données Cellulaires*

Nom du point d'accés : ofnew.fr
Nom d'utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange


*MMS*

Nom du point d'accés : orange.acte
Nom d'utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange
MMSC : http://mms.orange.fr
Proxy MMS : 192.168..10.200:8080
Taille Max des MMS : 614400
MMS UA Prof URL : Rien



Malgré cela, les MMS ne fonctionnement pas (je m'en suis envoyé un à moi même, il est parti, mais n'est toujours pas revenu), et Internet en EDGE non plus (quand je lance Safari, j'ai le message "vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet"). Je précise que le GPRS est activé dans mon espace client Virgin.

Je précise que j'ai une adresse IP DATA quand je lance Safari, malgré tout j'ai toujours le message d'erreur.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée ? Merci d'avance !
Mo.


----------



## AppleJustinou (8 Août 2010)

Ah là là , moi qui compte prendre un Iphone  alors soit avec un nouveau opérateur ou rester chez virgin mais prendre le nouveau forfait internet ...
Mais vu les manip et nouvelle sur MAC , je ne sais pas si je saurais correctement le faire .
A votre avis ?


----------



## Mo. (8 Août 2010)

Du nouveau pour moi, finalement les MMS fonctionnent (envoi et réception), néanmoins impossible de faire fonctionner Internet en EDGE. Je suis toujours preneur si l'un d'entre vous a une idée.

AppleJustinou, je n'utilise pas MAC, mais la manipulation est très bien détaillée par tokamac. Il te suffit d'ouvrir le terminal et de taper ceci :



> defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE


Ensuite il te faut suivre les instructions qu'il a données :



			
				tokamac a dit:
			
		

> 6- Branchez l'iPhone sur l'USB. Si iTunes ne se lance pas automatiquement, ouvrez-le manuellement.
> 7- Sélectionnez l'iPhone dans la liste de gauche. Maintenez la touche  majuscule du clavier en cliquant sur le bouton "Rechercher les mises à  jour"
> 8- Une boîte de dialogue apparaît. Cliquez sur "Parcourir" pour pointer le fichier _.ipcc_ téléchargé à l'étape (1)
> 9- Attendez la fin de la synchronisation. Débranchez ensuite l'iPhone, éteignez-le, puis rallumez-le. C'est fait !


----------



## Adrient (20 Août 2010)

Je suis sur mac, itunes 9.2.1, j'ai bien rentré dans le terminal   
 "  defaults write com.apple.iTunes carrier-testing -bool TRUE  "  
Par contre quand je lance itunes,   iphone connecté à l'ordinateur, en haut à gauche à coté de la pomme, je clique sur itunes, je maintient soit la touche maj (sans la diode verte) enfoncée ou la touche entre commande et ctrl enfoncée, avec la souris je fais mise à jour.
Il me cherche les mises à jour d'itunes, me dit qu'il est à jour et m'oriente sur la mise à jour os 4 de mon iphone (que je ne souhaite pas faire, je suis en 3.1.3) . a aucun moment il ne me propose de le chargement d'un fichier ipcc...

Une âme charitable pourrait-elle m'expliquer où j'ai fauté?

Sinon ça marche nativement en sms et en appel.

Merci d'avance


----------



## marvel63 (20 Août 2010)

Si tu es sur Mac il y a une solution beaucoup plus simple si tu ne veux pas jailbreaker ton iPhone : Apple a un soft appelé "utilitaire de configuration iPhone" qui permet, entre autres, de définir une configuration avec l'APN de Virgin (ofnew.fr).
C'est ce que j'ai fait après l'upgrade en OS4.

il est ici : http://support.apple.com/kb/DL851?viewlocale=fr_FR

Marvel
PS : en cherchant le lien je viens de me rendre compte qu'ils ont aussi sorti une version Windows.


----------



## 1210 (31 Août 2010)

bonjour LL35

Il y a ici un bon tuto qui explique comment faire une autre manip plus simple
http://www.forum-iphone.fr/tuto+changer+les+reglages+apn+et+configurer+partage+de+connexion-s20048

Tu te connectes avec ton Iphone en wifi sur le site http://www.unlockit.co.nz/ et tu suis les étapes

Iphone 3G > OS Version 4.0.2 > Virgin Liberty Sim 5h depuis cet aprem


----------



## factotum1965 (14 Septembre 2010)

Salut a toi Tokamac !
apres avoir lu ton message je tape donc la ligne de commande puis entré et il revient
D:\Users\Moi>       cela est il normal ou doit il ce passer autre chose , car apres je continu la manip expliqué et toujour rien sur mon iphone .
j'attend ta reponse avec impatience .
merci d'avance


----------



## celinedemeaux (23 Septembre 2010)

meavy a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je n'ai pas lu tous les posts de ce fil de discussion mais je pense pouvoir apporter un élément de réponse simple.
> 
> ...


 
BONJOUR A TOUS
voilà, je suis sur le point d'adhérer à Liberty Sim, et je lis avec attention votre discussion. mais je m'étonne que personne n'ait relevé cette info? ça ne marche pas? merci de m'éclairer, car ça à l'air super simple, et mon iphone étant encore sous forfait orange, je ne peux tenter...
merci et bon courage à tous!


----------



## GuillaumeBo (13 Octobre 2010)

salut celinedemeaux - ça marche très bien, je suis connecté depuis quelques minutes maintenant.

une seule question : c'est "orange" qui s'affiche en haut à gauche de mon ecran Iphone, est-ce bien normal?



celinedemeaux a dit:


> BONJOUR A TOUS
> voilà, je suis sur le point d'adhérer à Liberty Sim, et je lis avec attention votre discussion. mais je m'étonne que personne n'ait relevé cette info? ça ne marche pas? merci de m'éclairer, car ça à l'air super simple, et mon iphone étant encore sous forfait orange, je ne peux tenter...
> merci et bon courage à tous!


----------



## arbaot (17 Octobre 2010)

pas d'icone ou de nom d'opérateur dans le profile de config créer par unlockit.co.nz donc l'iphone doit récupèrer ceux du réseau : Orange ou de la sim


----------



## nicoj58 (23 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour je viens d'installer "optus virgin gprs fixe" mais j'ai un petit soucis sur mon iphone 2g:
dans le menu "réseau de données cellulaires"  je n'ai accès qu'au menu "données cellulaires" et il m'est impossible de configurer la messagerie 
(ce qui me permettrait d'avoir un accès direct a mon répondeur depuis le menu téléphone de mon i phone sans avoir a taper le numéro a chaque fois)
si quelqu'un a une solution a ce soucis merci de me tenir au courant car je dois avouer que je trouve cela très gênant...
merci d'avance de vos réponses!!!
cordialement  nicoj58


----------



## doupold (28 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Je pense moi aussi à prendre le forfait Liberty Surf de Virgin, et je me demande si les manipulations décrites plus haut dans ce fil de discussion sont toujours valables/réalisables avec le passage à iOS 4.2.1.

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## arbaot (1 Décembre 2010)

sur ip4/ios421
pas de problème avec unlockit.co.nz 
en revanche avec Virgin_France_v6.3_Modem_MMS_Logo.ipcc de macpoupou pas de data


----------



## bisklect (7 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

cette discussion commence à devenir un sacré bazar donc j'aimerai que des points soient clarifiés svp. 

Je lis ici et là qu'il faut que l'iPhone soit jailbreaké, alors que dans le "tuto" de tokamac il n'en est pas du tout question, il suffit d'installer un fichier ipcc après avoir desimlocké son iPhone. Ça c'est sa méthode. Une autre consiste effectivement à jailbreaker son iPhone pour pouvoir _modifier directement dans l'iPhone_ les réglages APN qui correspondent à l'opérateur téléphonique. Le fichier IPCC fourni par tokamac évite simplement de jailbreaker son iPhone et il contient les réglages APN de Virgin.
Voilà, c'est tout !

Par contre, je pense que quel que soit la méthode, il faut qu'il soit desimlocké pour permettre à l'IPhone d'accepter des sims Virgin.


----------



## bisklect (9 Décembre 2010)

bisklect a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> cette discussion commence à devenir un sacré bazar donc j'aimerai que des points soient clarifiés svp.
> 
> ...


C'est bon, je n'ai pas dit de bêtises ? Je n'étais pas certain de certaines choses que j'ai affirmées...


----------



## arbaot (12 Décembre 2010)

tiens iTunes m'a proposé une mise à jour opérateur 
serait-ce une conséquence de la prochaine distribution d'iPhones par Virgin?


----------



## Chonk (20 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai bien lu les 4 pages de discussion et je souhaite faire le point.
J'ai un iPhone 3G désimlocké (officiellement).
Si je m'abonne à l'offre 5h Liberty Sim à 29,90&#8364; par mois, et que j'applique ensuite l'ipcc fourni par unlockit.co.nz avec l'apn Virgin, j'aurai: 
-internet illimité en 3G/3G+ (?) avec le fair-use de 500mo
-la messagerie vocale visuelle
-et bien sur les 5H/mois + sms illimités 

??

Vous me confirmez qu'il n'est pas nécessaire de jailbreaker le téléphone ?
Quel est le type de Sim fourni par Virgin ? Sim classique ou Micro-Sim (pour une éventuelle évolution vers l'iPhone 4)

Merci


----------



## arbaot (20 Décembre 2010)

Virgin est reconnu via iTunes (depuis le 12/12/2010)
(j'ai viré l'APN unlockit.co.nz après qu'iTunes m'ai proposé une MAJ opérateur)



> -internet illimité en 3G/3G+  avec le fair-use de 500mo


 EDGE/3G et F-U 500Mo


> -la messagerie vocale visuelle


je ne sais pas (pas essayé)


> 5H/mois


Oui 


> sms illimités


oui "vers 99 destinataires différents maximum par mois"

pas besoin de debridage

sim classique (je l'ai decoupé pour un IP4)
(maintenant qu'il propose l'ip4 il y a peut-être moyen d'obtenir une micro)

http://www.virginmobile.fr/download/FIS_Liberty_SIM.pdf
http://www.virginmobile.fr/download/fiche_tarifaire.pdf


----------



## bisklect (21 Décembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> Virgin est reconnu via iTunes (depuis le 12/12/2010)


Oui mais faut-il que l'iPhone soit sous le dernier iOS ? Moi je suis en 3.1.3


----------



## arbaot (21 Décembre 2010)

¡no se! reçu mon ip4 avec iOs 4.1

mais l'installation/désinstallation de l'APN unlockit est aisée


----------



## bisklect (21 Décembre 2010)

arbaot a dit:


> ¡no se! reçu mon ip4 avec iOs 4.1
> 
> mais l'installation/désinstallation de l'APN unlockit est aisée


Ok... je vais bien voir lorsque je recevrai ma carte sim Virgin comment ça va se passer. D'ici là, je dois aller voir Orange pour qu'ils me filent les codes me permettant de désimlocker officiellement. J'espère qu'ils me les donneront sans broncher.
Sinon confirmes-tu mes dires dans un de mes posts précédents ?


bisklect a dit:


> Je lis ici et là qu'il faut que l'iPhone soit jailbreaké, alors que dans le "tuto" de tokamac il n'en est pas du tout question, il suffit d'installer un fichier ipcc après avoir desimlocké son iPhone. Ça c'est sa méthode. Une autre consiste effectivement à jailbreaker son iPhone pour pouvoir _modifier directement dans l'iPhone_ les réglages APN qui correspondent à l'opérateur téléphonique. Le fichier IPCC fourni par tokamac évite simplement de jailbreaker son iPhone et il contient les réglages APN de Virgin.
> Voilà, c'est tout !
> 
> Par contre, je pense que quel que soit la méthode, il faut qu'il soit desimlocké pour permettre à l'IPhone d'accepter des sims Virgin.


----------



## toinoucos (26 Décembre 2010)

Je viens d'avoir l'iPhone 4 et comme beaucoup de vous, je souhaite passer sur le forfait libertysim 5h de virgin très avantageux par rapport à Orange et autres?

iTunes fait la manip' automatiquement maintenant?
L'iPhone doit-il être désimlocké avant? (je suis chez Bouygues )

Ou faut-il encore passer par les manip' citées précédemment?

L'iPhone doit-il forcément être jailbreaké... ?



Merci d'avance,
Antoine


----------



## toinoucos (26 Décembre 2010)

HELP SVP !


----------



## ThoTokio (27 Décembre 2010)

iTunes fait la manip' automatiquement maintenant?
Activer l'iPhone ? Oui.

L'iPhone doit-il être désimlocké avant? (je suis chez Bouygues )
Bien entendu.

Ou faut-il encore passer par les manip' citées précédemment?
Logiquement, plus besoin, l'iPhone est 100% reconnu par Virgin.

L'iPhone doit-il forcément être jailbreaké... ?
Non.


----------



## toinoucos (27 Décembre 2010)

Merci beaucoup.
Du coup pour passer de chez bouygues à virgin et profiter pleinement de de forfait j'ai juste à desimlocker l'iPhone, insérer la nouvelle carte sim et le brancher sur iTunes c'est ça?


----------



## ShowMeHowToLive (27 Décembre 2010)

Non, c'est automatique. Le seul truc c'est de bien demander une micro sim à Virgin, ça évite le découpage !
Et bien sûr demander le désimlockage à Bouygues avant de résilier.


----------



## capitaine.banane (30 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,
J'ai la dernière version de itunes, un iphone 3G desimlocké en version iOs 4.2.1 et un forfait virgin liberty (et un mac).
Itunes a reconnu la puce et à proposé une MAJ, que j'ai accepté. Mais dans ma précipitation j'ai chargé le fichier ipcc version 6.2 et synchronisé mon iphone.

J'ai bien le réseau virgin mais pas le data.

Est ce parce que j'ai chargé le ipcc? 
ou bien maintenant itunes reconnait virgin et permet de paramétrer l'iphone avec le reseau ET le data?

Comment enlever le fichier ipcc et refaire la MAJ proposée par itunes?


----------



## OSCARO76 (31 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous,

Je viens de recevoir ma puce Virgin Abt 5h a 29,90
J utilise un iphone 3GS desimlocké 4.2.1
Le souci est que je n arrive pas a me connecter a internet et consulter mes mails: impossible d activer le réseau de données cellulaires
Y a t il un paramétrage a effectuer ???

merci


----------



## capitaine.banane (31 Décembre 2010)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai la dernière version de itunes, un iphone 3G desimlocké en version iOs 4.2.1 et un forfait virgin liberty (et un mac).
> Itunes a reconnu la puce et à proposé une MAJ, que j'ai accepté. Mais dans ma précipitation j'ai chargé le fichier ipcc version 6.2 et synchronisé mon iphone.
> 
> ...



J'ai restauré mon iphone en réglage d'usine, fais la maj virgin par itunes, puis fais la manip sur unlockit, mais j'ai tjs pas de data...


----------



## capitaine.banane (1 Janvier 2011)

J'ai refait une resto, refusé la MAJ virgin par iphone, créé un profil avec le iphone configuration tool, toujours pas de data...

mon point d'accès est ofnew.fr, user orange, password orange...

C'est marqué virgin, mais pas de data...


----------



## capitaine.banane (2 Janvier 2011)

probleme résolue après appel au SAV: l'option GPRS n'était pas activée...


----------



## esquisse1 (3 Janvier 2011)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> probleme résolue après appel au SAV: l'option GPRS n'était pas activée...



sav Virgin ?


----------



## capitaine.banane (3 Janvier 2011)

esquisse1 a dit:


> sav Virgin ?



oui. maintenant il suffit de (une fois les options activées chez virgin), de rechercher une MAJ dans itunes, et hop!


----------



## Bombigolo (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

A ce jour , je suis chez SFR avec Iphone 3GS depuis juin 2010 , donc plus de 6 mois .

Recevant le mail SFR sur la modification de mon tarif ( je suis en illimythics 1H ),
et lorgnant sur le Liberty sim de virgin dont une amie m'avait parler ,
je decide illico de demander mon code de desimlockage à SFR dans le but de passer 
au forfait liberty de 5H sans engagement ( ils sont sur reseau Orange )

Au vu des posts ci dessus , je me demande si ce forfait sera "opérationnel" avec mon 3GS
sans avoir à bidouiller mon téléphone , et surtout si il fonctionnera parfaitement avec mon 
Iphone car , en parcourant la doc Virgin , ce forfait semble dedié aux appareils Blackberry .

Autre inquiétude , mon 3GS est JBé et toujours en 3.1.3 car je n'ai jamais su ou en etait le JB apres les versions 4 de l'OS , ce passage chez Virgin me permettra t'il de rester en 3.1.3 ?

merci
-


----------



## bisklect (3 Janvier 2011)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> probleme résolue après appel au SAV: l'option GPRS n'était pas activée...


Où faut-il l'activer dans les réglages stp ? Je suis sous l'iOS 3.1.3 avec un iPhone 3G.

Moi en fait, c'est aujourd'hui que je fais la migration entre Orange et Virgin et actuellement, j'ai "Réseau indisponible" en haut à gauche de l'écran. Dans les réglages, lorsque je vais dans "Opérateur" et que je sélectionne Virgin dans la liste des opérateurs proposés, j'ai le message d'erreur suivant : 


> Connexion au réseau interrompue. Votre réseau cellulaire sélectionné n'est plus disponible. Vous pouvez choisir un autre réseau dans Réglages.


De plus, iTunes ne me propose aucune mise à jour relative à un opérateur ou ce genre de choses... Il me propose simplement (comme d'hab) de passer à l'iOS 4.2.1 et de transférer mes achats... Ce que je refuse.

Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp ? Merci bien 

PS : mon iPhone est jailbreaké et je pense qu'il est désimlocké car j'ai installé le paquet _Dev-Team yellosn0w_ (version 0-3) et _ultrasn0w_ (version 1.2).

PS2 : iTunes me propose également une chose étrange : 


> Vous pouvez aider Apple à améliorer ses produits et son  support utilisateur grâce à votre iPhone. En effet, votre iPhone peut faire parvenir, de temps en temps et automatiquement, des informations concernant son fonctionnement et l'utilisation que vous en faites.
> Pour en savoir plus sur l'engagement de confidentialité d'Apple, consultez http://www.apple.com/privacy


C'est marrant hein !


----------



## capitaine.banane (3 Janvier 2011)

Tu as mis ta nouvelle sim? (question idiote )
Il faut attendre quelques heures c'est pas immédiat le changement d'opérateur.
Ensuite je pense qu'il faut passer en 4.2.1 pour qu'il puisse te proposer une MAJ virgin (pas sûr) mais si tu fais rechercher des mise à jour dans itunes alors que tu es en 3.x, il va te proposer la 4.2.1.

Sinon tu passes par la méthode unlockit ou le logiciel de configuration iphone.

Les options GPRS et MMS sont à activer via l'espace client virgin une fois que tu as le numéro actif.


----------



## bisklect (3 Janvier 2011)

Merci de ta réponse 
Ça y est, je capte Virgin mais pas encore de réseau 3G en vue alors que je l'ai bien activée... Penses-tu qu'il faut que je passe par unlockit ou dois-je encore attendre un petit peu ?

Edit : en voulant aller sur Internet avec Safari, j'ai un message d'erreur : 





> Safari ne peut pas ouvrir la page cae vous n'êtes pas connecté à Internet


----------



## capitaine.banane (3 Janvier 2011)

J'ai oublié de préciser: après activation des options, attendre quelques heures, puis redémarrer l'iphone.

Ensuite tu devrais avoir un joli "virgin 3G" en haut à gauche.


----------



## bisklect (3 Janvier 2011)

capitaine.banane a dit:


> J'ai oublié de préciser: après activation des options, attendre quelques heures, puis redémarrer l'iphone.
> 
> Ensuite tu devrais avoir un joli "virgin 3G" en haut à gauche.


J'ai suivi ce tuto (http://www.forum-iphone.fr/tuto+changer+les+reglages+apn+et+configurer+partage+de+connexion-s20048) et en redémarrant mon iPhone le symbole "3G" est apparu... Difficile à dire si c'est unlockit qui a réglé mon problème mais la 3G fonctionne. Par contre, pas de MMS... Je cherche et je vous tiens au courant.
Merci de l'aide.


----------



## samca (3 Janvier 2011)

salut 
Je serais interresais par ce forfait et j'aimerais savoir si niveau vitesse connexion internet vous le trouver aussi rapide qu'avec les forfait sfr merci.


----------



## bisklect (5 Janvier 2011)

samca a dit:


> salut
> Je serais interresais par ce forfait et j'aimerais savoir si niveau vitesse connexion internet vous le trouver aussi rapide qu'avec les forfait sfr merci.


Ben écoute, j'ai fait un test de débit avec l'application speedtest et je dépasse difficilement les 370 kbps en débit descendant... Autant dire que c'est plutôt faible ! Après, c'est peut être parce que je passe par unlockit et que je n'ai pas pu faire la mise à jour réseau dans iTunes...

Edit : effectivement je comprends mieux en parcourant le net : Orange briderait les débits pour les MVNO qu'il "héberge" à 384 kbps... C'était pas écrit ça dans l'contrat ! Même dans les petits caractères !


----------



## esquisse1 (5 Janvier 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> effectivement je comprends mieux en parcourant le net : Orange briderait les débits pour les MVNO qu'il "héberge" à 384 kbps... C'était pas écrit ça dans l'contrat ! Même dans les petits caractères !



Tu en conclues quoi ? ça vaut la peine de venir d'Orange pour aller chez Virgin ou pas ? (je ne parle pas de tarifs,là.Si c'est moins bon et moins cher,leur offre est cohérente,non?


----------



## bisklect (5 Janvier 2011)

esquisse1 a dit:


> Tu en conclues quoi ? ça vaut la peine de venir d'Orange pour aller chez Virgin ou pas ? (je ne parle pas de tarifs,là.Si c'est moins bon et moins cher,leur offre est cohérente,non?


Le fait que tu viennes de tel ou tel opérateur n'a aucune importante. Ce qu'il faut retenir c'est que Virgin utilise en réalité le réseau Orange et est par conséquent bridé à 384 kbps. Ce serait le cas pour tous les MVNO passant par le réseau d'Orange.
Bien sûr si tu passes direct par Crange, ce bridage n'est pas en place.

Alors après il faut choisir : soit tu veux payer moins cher mais la 3G "rame"... Soit tu payes et ça va à une vitesse que tu es en droit d'attendre pour de la 3G.


----------



## samca (5 Janvier 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Ben écoute, j'ai fait un test de débit avec l'application speedtest et je dépasse difficilement les 370 kbps en débit descendant... Autant dire que c'est plutôt faible ! Après, c'est peut être parce que je passe par unlockit et que je n'ai pas pu faire la mise à jour réseau dans iTunes...
> 
> Edit : effectivement je comprends mieux en parcourant le net : Orange briderait les débits pour les MVNO qu'il "héberge" à 384 kbps... C'était pas écrit ça dans l'contrat ! Même dans les petits caractères !



Je viens de faire le test avec ton logiciels je suis chez SfR avec le forfait illymitics 5 pour iphone (65&#8364;/mois) j'ai 240kbps en descendant  c'est quand même bizarre donc virgin bridé serait plus rapide que sfr??????????


----------



## bisklect (5 Janvier 2011)

samca a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test avec ton logiciels je suis chez SfR avec le forfait illymitics 5 pour iphone (65/moi) j'ai 240kbps en descendant  c'est quand même bizarre donc virgin bridé serait plus rapide que sfr??????????


Tu captais bien au moment du test ?


----------



## samca (5 Janvier 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Tu captais bien au moment du test ?


J'avais 4 barres j'ai rarement eu les 5 barres quel que soit l'endroit.


----------



## bisklect (6 Janvier 2011)

samca a dit:


> J'avais 4 barres j'ai rarement eu les 5 barres quel que soit l'endroit.


Dans ce cas, je suis étonné !


----------



## samca (6 Janvier 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Dans ce cas, je suis étonné !



Moi encore plus que toi. J'ai refait le test  a plusieurs moment de la journée et toujours pareil. Apres niveau chargement je trouve pas que sa lag. Bon bin merci pour ces test.


----------



## Fil de Brume (12 Janvier 2011)

Pour ma part, je suis en train de migrer de SFR vers Virgin Mobile. Pas parce que je voulais du Virgin, que je pensais que c'est mieux que SFR, mais parce que je suis engagé jusqu'en 2012 chez SFR et j'ai profité de la hausse de la TVA.

Chez Virgin je me suis pris un abo liberty sim sans engagement, dans l'optique sans doute de migrer chez Free quand ça sera possible...

Donc déjà tant que je suis encore chez SFR j'ai lancé quelques tests de débit avec speedtest.net mobile speed test, et les résultats sont troublants, vraiment différents d'un test à l'autre... j'obtiens sur cinq tests, en download, dans l'ordre :
0.56, 0.64, 0.23, 1.05, 1.56

Donc sauf une petite chute de débit au 3e test, le débit est en hausse constante test après test 

On verra ce que ça donne quand je serais chez Virgin ^^


----------



## samca (12 Janvier 2011)

samca a dit:


> Je viens de faire le test avec ton logiciels je suis chez SfR avec le forfait illymitics 5 pour iphone (65/mois) j'ai 240kbps en descendant  c'est quand même bizarre donc virgin bridé serait plus rapide que sfr??????????




Rectifications au moment du test j'avais dépassé la limite de 1go par mois j'étais donc en debit restreint maintenant je suis en alentour de 1000kps.


----------



## bisklect (13 Janvier 2011)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> On verra ce que ça donne quand je serais chez Virgin ^^


C'est tout vu :  tu seras à 384 kbps au maximum en download.



samca a dit:


> Rectifications au moment du test j'avais dépassé la limite de 1go par mois j'étais donc en debit restreint maintenant je suis en alentour de 1000kps.


Ah je comprends mieux ^^


----------



## medievil13 (30 Janvier 2011)

J'ai écrit un article concernant le forfait liberty sim de Virgin, si ça peu aider c'est ici :

http://www.macgeek13.com/article-test-je-suis-passe-chez-virgin-mobile-65984243.html

Juste pour info Orange ne bride pas le débit de la 3G, Le forfait Liberty sim est en 3G et pas 3G+ c'est tout.


----------



## Fil de Brume (30 Janvier 2011)

En même temps c'est peut-être la même chose... Orange ne donne peut-être pas accès à ses MVNO au réseau 3G+, ils doivent donc se contenter de 3G, d'où la lenteur... et donc c'est comme un bridage...


----------



## bisklect (1 Février 2011)

medievil13 a dit:


> J'ai écrit un article concernant le forfait liberty sim de Virgin, si ça peu aider c'est ici :
> 
> http://www.macgeek13.com/article-test-je-suis-passe-chez-virgin-mobile-65984243.html
> 
> Juste pour info Orange ne bride pas le débit de la 3G, Le forfait Liberty sim est en 3G et pas 3G+ c'est tout.


Merci pour ton article 

En tout cas, concernant le bridage de débit je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'ai jamais réussi à dépasser ces fameux 384kbps ? En 3G on est censé pouvoir aller jusqu'à 2Mbps maximum. As-tu une explication ?


----------



## Fil de Brume (1 Février 2011)

http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Mobile_Telecommunications_System
En théorie les 2 méga, en pratique en france la 3G dépasse pas ces 380.

La 3G+ par contre permet des débits plus élevés, SAUF que orange bride la 3G+...
http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Speed_Downlink_Packet_Access


----------



## bisklect (2 Février 2011)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Universal_Mobile_Telecommunications_System
> En théorie les 2 méga, en pratique en france la 3G dépasse pas ces 380.
> 
> La 3G+ par contre permet des débits plus élevés, SAUF que orange bride la 3G+...
> http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/High_Speed_Downlink_Packet_Access


Ok merci des infos


----------



## arrakiss (5 Février 2011)

C'est un bug chez moi ou dans les forfait Virgin, les minutes reportées sont utilisées avant celles du nouveau forfait ? Dans ce cas là c'est encore un gros avantages par rapport aux autres qui osent utilisé le forfait avant les minutes reporté...ce qui est nul et honteux.


----------



## Fil de Brume (5 Février 2011)

Ah ce serait une bonne nouvelle, je testerais, vu qu'avec 5h je vais en avoir du report  Mais je suis dans mon premier mois d'abonnement donc je ne peux pas encore vérifier...

Par contre je suppose que même si c'est le cas, le report sera dans la limite d'un mois de forfait, sinon avec ma faible consommation à la fin de l'année c'est 50h de communication que j'aurais en report


----------



## arrakiss (6 Février 2011)

j'arrive pas à déterminer si c'est un bug ou pas car ça alterne dans le décompte des minutes, soit celles reportées soit celles du forfait.bizarre.
Et la mise à jour du décompte est pas très ponctuelle si je comprend bien.


----------



## micka12001 (9 Février 2011)

Je suis aussi intéressé par ce forfait et je me posais la question, est-il nécessaire que l'iPhone soit desimlocké entre orange et virgin ?
Autre petite question, comment ça se passe pour les mails via l'application mail de l'iPhone, est-ce du hors forfait ?

Merci par avance pour vos réponses.

Micka


----------



## Fil de Brume (9 Février 2011)

Pourquoi ça serait du hors forfait ? Tu as internet illimité avec le forfait 5h à 30 euros par mois, le mail c'est aussi de l'internet, donc pas de hors forfait...


----------



## micka12001 (9 Février 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, je me posais la question car lorsque je me suis abonné je me rappelle (il y a plus de 2 ans) que Orange faisait une différence la dessus, il y avait des forfaits qui ne comprenaient que 10mo pour les mains et au delà c'était comptabilisé en hors forfait...
J'ai souscrit au forfait ce midi pour 14,90 (Liberty sim 5h + SMS et internet illimités) pendant un an sans engagement, pour ceux qui sont intéressés aller voir sur vente privée...

Encore merci


----------



## arrakiss (10 Février 2011)

Pendant 1 an sans engagement......euh ? avec engagement nan ?


----------



## medievil13 (10 Février 2011)

micka12001 a dit:


> Je suis aussi intéressé par ce forfait et je me posais la question, est-il nécessaire que l'iPhone soit desimlocké entre orange et virgin ?
> Autre petite question, comment ça se passe pour les mails via l'application mail de l'iPhone, est-ce du hors forfait ?
> 
> Merci par avance pour vos réponses.
> ...



Pas de hors forfait pour les mails, en revanche oui il faut être desimlocké pour utiliser Virgin, même si tu étais chez Orange


----------



## micka12001 (10 Février 2011)

1an sans engagement : en fait c'est bien SANS engagement mais tarif de 14.90 ne court que sur un an ensuite c'est 29.90

@medievil13 : merci pour ta réponse j'ai fait la demande chez orange, Apple doit m'envoyer un mail ...


----------



## zebu14 (10 Février 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> C'est tout vu :  tu seras à 384 kbps au maximum en download.



Bonjour à tous,

Lorgnant moi aussi du côté de l'offre Liberty SIM 5h de Virgin Mobile, je suis possesseur d'un iPhone avec un forfait "série limitée Origami Star pour iPhone" d'Orange.


J'ai vu que certains évoquent des débits bridés (ou bas en tout cas) sur les MVNO (Virgin, m6 Mobile, Universal,etc...)

Est-ce que des possesseurs d'iPhone et de forfait Liberty SIM 5H pourraient effectuer un test de débit et nous retourner le débit obtenu (avec une bonne couverture 3G) ??

Car là, perso, chez Orange, j'obtient un score de 3090kb/s avec l'application "Speedtest" de Xtrem Labs.

La seule chose qui me fait hésiter à passer chez Virgin, c'est cet éventuel brdage.

Merci pour vos réponses ! 

PS: Ne tardez pas trop, l'offre se termine ce soir


----------



## arbaot (10 Février 2011)

ce soir ip4 virgin speedtest  3à5 barre sur 5 en 3g
ping         320          267     229
down       152           201    221
up         1618         1677   1581


----------



## medievil13 (11 Février 2011)

micka12001 a dit:


> 1an sans engagement : en fait c'est bien SANS engagement mais tarif de 14.90 ne court que sur un an ensuite c'est 29.90
> 
> @medievil13 : merci pour ta réponse j'ai fait la demande chez orange, Apple doit m'envoyer un mail ...



N'attends pas de mail, moi j'attends toujours après, au bout de 5 jours Ca doit être bon, il suffit de faire une restaure via ITunes, et normalement ton iPhone est desimlocké.


----------



## bisklect (11 Février 2011)

zebu14 a dit:


> Car là, perso, chez Orange, j'obtient un score de 3090kb/s avec l'application "Speedtest" de Xtrem Labs.
> 
> La seule chose qui me fait hésiter à passer chez Virgin, c'est cet éventuel brdage.


Cf. mon post 





bisklect a dit:


> Ben écoute, j'ai fait un test de débit avec  l'application speedtest et je dépasse difficilement les 370 kbps en  débit descendant... Autant dire que c'est plutôt faible ! Après, c'est  peut être parce que je passe par unlockit et que je n'ai pas pu faire la  mise à jour réseau dans iTunes...
> 
> Edit : effectivement je comprends mieux en parcourant le net : Orange  briderait les débits pour les MVNO qu'il "héberge" à 384 kbps... C'était  pas écrit ça dans l'contrat ! Même dans les petits caractères !


 Après, je n'arrive pas à comprendre comment arbaot a pu obtenir des résultats aussi bons en débit descendant...


arbaot a dit:


> ce soir ip4 virgin speedtest  3à5 barre sur 5 en 3g
> ping         320          267     229
> down       152           201    221
> up         1618         1677   1581


----------



## Le_luron (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Je reviens tout juste de chez The phone house où j'avais décidé de prendre le forfait libertysim 5h sans engagement pour 29,99 / mois. En discutant avec le vendeur, j'ai été pris d'un doute : il m'a dit que "ça ne fonctionnerait surement pas", qu'"Internet serait très lent (genre du WAP) et que je ne pourrais pas me connecter à l'itunes store", ...
Ca m'a pas mal étonné d'autant que Virgin a rendu son réseau compatible en fin d'année dernière... 

Sauriez-vous me dire si le vendeur a essayé de m'effrayer pour me faire prendre un forfait spécial iPhone (plus cher, bien entendu) ou s'il a raison ?

J'ai un iPhone de première génération, desimlocké non jailbreaké chez Orange actuellement.

Merci de vos infirmations / confirmations !


----------



## Fil de Brume (22 Février 2011)

Pour ma part je suis chez Virgin mobile en forfait liberty sim, et c'est tout à fait acceptable. Le réseau 3G est plus lent, car bridé, ce n'est pas de la 3G+, mais ça me permet de surfer sans souci et d'accéder à mes mails.

Et j'arrive à accéder à l'itunes store. C'est sûr que c'est plus lent pour télécharger des apps, on est à 350 kbps au lieu de 1.2 Mbps.

Mais pour le prix, ça me convient. Et pour ma part je télécharge les grosses apps chez moi, donc en wifi...


----------



## esquisse1 (22 Février 2011)

Fil de Brume a dit:


> Pour ma part je suis chez Virgin mobile en forfait liberty sim, et c'est tout à fait acceptable. Le réseau 3G est plus lent, car bridé, ce n'est pas de la 3G+, mais ça me permet de surfer sans souci et d'accéder à mes mails.
> 
> Et j'arrive à accéder à l'itunes store. C'est sûr que c'est plus lent pour télécharger des apps, on est à 350 kbps au lieu de 1.2 Mbps.
> 
> Mais pour le prix, ça me convient. Et pour ma part je télécharge les grosses apps chez moi, donc en wifi...


Pareil,c'est plus lent mais c'est acceptable (je passe d'un forfait Origami 1h+1h we à 49 à 5h pour 29,90,donc le calcul est vite fait )
.J'ai testé durant un trajet de 5 heures non stop la couverture 3G avec mon appli Navigon :zéro décrochage du signal


----------



## Le_luron (22 Février 2011)

Ok, merci. Donc pas de contrindications pour un vieil iPhone comme le mien genre il faut impérativement être sur iOS4 ou des trucs de ce style là ?

Merci pour vos précisions.


----------



## esquisse1 (22 Février 2011)

Le_luron a dit:


> Ok, merci. Donc pas de contrindications pour un vieil iPhone comme le mien genre il faut impérativement être sur iOS4 ou des trucs de ce style là ?
> 
> Merci pour vos précisions.


Ben,mon 3GS etait sous  OS 3.?,j'ai du faire une maj via itune pour le desimlocké,donc il est sous 4.2.1,maintenant,je ne peux dire si Virgin fonctionne bien avec les versions précédentes.......


----------



## Le_luron (22 Février 2011)

J'ai passé un coup de téléphone à Virgin et ils m'ont confirmé que c'était compatible. La commande est partie !
A+


----------



## bisklect (23 Février 2011)

Le_luron a dit:


> Ok, merci. Donc pas de contrindications pour un vieil iPhone comme le mien genre il faut impérativement être sur iOS4 ou des trucs de ce style là ?
> 
> Merci pour vos précisions.


Le mien est en 3.1.3 désimlocké et tout fonctionne correctement après passage par _unlockit_ pour avoir la 3G.


----------



## micka12001 (28 Février 2011)

> N'attends pas de mail, moi j'attends toujours après, au bout de 5 jours  Ca doit être bon, il suffit de faire une restaure via ITunes, et  normalement ton iPhone est desimlocké.



Ah ok cool, j'ai rappelé Orange aujourd'hui, m'inquiétant de ne pas avoir de news (ma portabilité intervient le 04/03), je vais donc faire une restauration, c'est transparent comme opération ou il est indiqué que l'on est désimlocké ?

Merci du conseil en tout cas !

@+ micka12001


----------



## floppy84 (2 Mars 2011)

Je viens poster mon avis sur l'opérateur au sujet du forfait liberty sim.
Je constate que nombreux d'entre vous ont des débits suffisants de l'ordre de 300 kbit/s.
Or depuis trois mois je multiplie les tests depuis mon iphone 4, sur l'application speedtest et j'obtiens des débits inacceptables, de l'ordre de 10kbit/s à 30 kbit/s.
ya t'il quelqu'un qui a le même problème ??

je précise je suis pas en campagne profonde et je suis bien en 3G !!

merci


----------



## LuCkyGirL (4 Mars 2011)

message supprimé


----------



## anais12 (28 Mars 2011)

Mon témoignage si ça peut aider qq'un -vu que la solution a pour moi été indiquée dans ce fil même si elle a pas marché tout de suite (une vraie saga!):
 J'ai un iphone 3G désimlocké après la durée de 6 mois par Orange. Je passe chez Virgin, et là: horreur, pas d'internet!
J'ai plusieurs fois essayé de restaurer (avec ou sans la carte SIM dedans), essayé de mettre à jour sur un Mac OSX.4.11. Rien à faire: :rateau:
-pas de menu dans mon iphone pour entrer des apn;
-dans itunes 9, en tenant Maj et cliquant sur "Restaurer", on ne me propose pas une mise à jour OPERATEUR.
-noter: itunes m'indique une mise à jour de l'OS iphone, mais qd j'essaie de mettre à jour, message "itunes est à jour " (itunes 9.2.5 sur os X.4 -notez bien!).
Bref, l'angoisse, car pas envie de jailbreaker (ça me semble super compliqué), et besoin d'utiliser mon iphone plutôt que l'autre acheté chez Virgin.
J'ai téléchargé le truc marqué au message #54, mais il est pas compatible osX.4; du coup, je suis passé sur un ordi qui a un os plus récent pour l'installer (je sais pas du tout si il a servi à qqchose, mais je vais indiquer tout ce que j'ai fait, vous trierez!! )


J'ai donc mis la SIM dedans, fait une restauration sur un autre Mac, un macbokAir récent, donc en 10.6.7 et avec iTunes 10: idem, rien de changé -grrrrr! 
Enfin si: sauf qu'est apparu un message d'erreur en fin de mise à jour qui m'a dit que la mise à jour OPERATEUR n'a pas pu se faire (erreur je sais plus combien). Gros espoir déçu, là.... 

J'ai déconnecté, puis reconnecté; puis re-cliqué en faisant MAJuscules sur "Mise à jour": oh joie: message "mise à jour de l'opérateur", et CA MARCHE!!!!!! 

Bref, le bonheur (j'y ai passé l'après midi!!!).
Si ça peut aider qq'un , je crois que j'ai donné tous les éléments pour moi... 
Je pense que peut-être il faut essayer avec un Mac plus récent et itunes plus récent si ça marche pas.... enfin je sais pas mais voilà... 
Bonne nuit les petits!


----------



## richard-deux (29 Mars 2011)

Je viens poster mon avis sur l'opérateur Virgin au sujet du forfait liberty sim.

Tout est presque correct: la 3G, la réception... Nickel.

Problème: impossible de lire ou envoyer des MMS!!

Mystère. 


MAJ: Problème résolu.

Envoyez vous simplement un MMS à votre numéro de téléphone.
L'envoi et la réception sont alors activés.


----------



## bisklect (5 Avril 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> MAJ: Problème résolu.
> 
> Envoyez vous simplement un MMS à votre numéro de téléphone.
> L'envoi et la réception sont alors activés.


Ben moi quand j'essaye de m'autoenvoyer un mms, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...


----------



## richard-deux (5 Avril 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Ben moi quand j'essaye de m'autoenvoyer un mms, ça ne fonctionne pas non plus...



J'avais aussi réinitialisé les réglages réseau.

Réglages > Général > Réinitialiser > Réinitialiser les réglages réseau > Réinitialiser.

Le téléphone redémarre puis faites un nouveau test en envoyant un MMS.
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, recommencez plusieurs la procédure.


----------



## bisklect (3 Mai 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Le téléphone redémarre puis faites un nouveau test en envoyant un MMS.
> Si cela ne fonctionne pas, recommencez plusieurs la procédure.


De multiples réinitialisations et toujours pas mieux ! 
Tu as installé unlockit toi ?


----------



## richard-deux (4 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> De multiples réinitialisations et toujours pas mieux !
> Tu as installé unlockit toi ?



Bonjour,
Désolé mais je n'ai rien installé (je ne sais même pas ce qu'est unlockit).

Si tu as un problème, téléphone à Virgin Mobile.


----------



## bisklect (4 Mai 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Désolé mais je n'ai rien installé (je ne sais même pas ce qu'est unlockit)


Unlockit permet de configurer les paramètres APN de l'opérateur utilisé. J'ai simplement eu à choisir Virgin dans une liste énorme d'opérateurs téléphoniques à travers le monde (voir ici pour Virgin).
Sans ça, je n'avais pas accès à la 3G


----------



## bisklect (6 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Sans ça, je n'avais pas accès à la 3G


Je corrige : sans ça lors d'envoi de MMS ou de tentative de connexion à Internet, j'ai un joli message d'erreur très connu qui dit : 





> vous n'êtes pas abonné à un service de données cellulaires


Le truc, c'est que dans Réglages/Général/Réseau, je n'ai pas d'item "réseau de données cellulaires".
À moins que tu ais une autre solution qu'unlockit ? Je suis preneur


----------



## richard-deux (8 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Je corrige : sans ça lors d'envoi de MMS ou de tentative de connexion à Internet, j'ai un joli message d'erreur très connu qui dit :
> Le truc, c'est que dans Réglages/Général/Réseau, je n'ai pas d'item "réseau de données cellulaires".
> À moins que tu ais une autre solution qu'unlockit ? Je suis preneur



Bizarre:
Voilà ce que j'ai dans Réglages/Général/Réseau.







Je n'ai rien installé, pas de Unlockit, rien et tout fonctionne.

Quel iPhone as-tu?
Ton iPhone est-il débloqué?
As-tu fait la mise à jour opérateur via iTunes?
Sinon, contacte Virgin Mobile.


----------



## bisklect (9 Mai 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Voilà ce que j'ai dans Réglages/Général/Réseau.


Heu... tu n'aurais pas oublié de mettre un lien ? 



richard-deux a dit:


> Quel iPhone as-tu?
> Ton iPhone est-il débloqué?
> As-tu fait la mise à jour opérateur via iTunes?
> Sinon, contacte Virgin Mobile.


J'ai un iPhone 3G en iOS 3.1.3. Il est désimlocké. Je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour opérateur via iTunes car elle ne m'a jamais été proposée


----------



## richard-deux (10 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Heu... tu n'aurais pas oublié de mettre un lien ?



J'ai mis une copie d'écran de mon iPhone (photo).




bisklect a dit:


> J'ai un iPhone 3G en iOS 3.1.3. Il est désimlocké. Je n'ai pas fait la mise à jour opérateur via iTunes car elle ne m'a jamais été proposée



Mon iPhone 4 est débloqué et lorsque je l'ai connecté à iTunes avec ma carte SIM Virgin Mobile, j'ai eu un message m'indiquant la mise à jour opérateur.






Si ce n'est pas le cas pour toi, peut-être que tes problèmes viennent de là?


----------



## bisklect (10 Mai 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas le cas pour toi, peut-être que tes problèmes viennent de là?


Je pense moi aussi que ça vient de cela. Malheureusement, je ne sais pas comment "provoquer" ce message. Peut-être faut-il être sous iOS > 4.2 ? Peut-être aussi est-ce parce que je ne l'ai pas débloqué officiellement. J'aurai pu le faire mais c'était tellement plus rapide avec ultrasnow ^^
Je vais aller dans la boutique PhoneHouse où j'ai souscrit à mon abonnement et je verrai bien ce qu'ils me diront.


----------



## bisklect (11 Mai 2011)

Alors, j'ai trouvé la manière d'avoir accès au réglages des réseaux de données cellulaires. J'ai installé _Optus/Virgin GPRS FIX_ depuis Cydia et j'ai pu mettre les réglages suivants : 


Données cellulaires
Nom du point d'accès : ofnew.fr
Nom d'utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange
 
MMS :
Nom du point d'accès : orange.acte
Nom d'utilisateur : orange
Mot de passe : orange
MMSC : http://mms.orange.fr
Proxy MMS : 192.168.010.200:8080
Taille max. des MMS : 614400
MMS UA Prof URL : rien
 
J'ai de nouveaux accès à Internet et je peux envoyer des MMS !! :-D Je m'en suis auto-envoyé un et en réponse j'ai eu : 


> Vous avez reçu un MMS que votre mobile ne peut afficher. Pour le consulter cliquez sur http://websmsmms.orange.fr ou rdv sur le site web orange.fr > sms/mms


Je m'en suis ré-envoyé un et là ça fonctionne :-D

Merci de ton aide précieuse !!


----------



## Somchay (12 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

en recherchant des infos sur le net par rapport à ce forfait Virgin, je suis tombé sur ça:

Virgin Mobile hors forfait

Apparemment, certaines personnes se retrouvent avec des factures effrayantes pour des connexions internet en hors forfait, alors qu'il ont l'internet illimité !

Des expériences similaires pour ceux qui ont choisi ce forfait pour leur iPhone ?


----------



## bisklect (12 Mai 2011)

Somchay a dit:


> Apparemment, certaines personnes se retrouvent avec des factures effrayantes pour des connexions internet en hors forfait, alors qu'il ont l'internet illimité !


Non, pas de hors forfait pour moi !


----------



## richard-deux (13 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Non, pas de hors forfait pour moi !



Pareil, pas de hors forfait pour moi.


----------



## KimoMac (13 Mai 2011)

Bonjour!

Je suis très intéressé par ce forfait Liberty SIM 5h sans engagementà 29.90!

La seule chose qui me retient c'est que la Messagerie Vocale Visuelle ne semble pas disponible avec ce forfait (confirmation après les avoir appelé).

Ca peut paraître idiot mais impossible de m'en passer pour ma part...

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à la faire fonctionner tout de même (via jailbreak par exemple?)

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## richard-deux (14 Mai 2011)

KimoMac a dit:


> Bonjour!
> 
> Je suis très intéressé par ce forfait Liberty SIM 5h sans engagementà 29.90!
> 
> ...



Bonjour,
je confirme; la MVV ne fonctionne pas avec ce forfait.

Pour le Jailbreak, je ne l'ai pas appliqué sur mon iPhone 4.
Je ne peux donc pas te répondre.


----------



## KimoMac (14 Mai 2011)

richard-deux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je confirme; la MVV ne fonctionne pas avec ce forfait.
> 
> Pour le Jailbreak, je ne l'ai pas appliqué sur mon iPhone 4.
> Je ne peux donc pas te répondre.



Merci pour ta réponse.

Un petit Up!

Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à activer la MVV sur un liberty SIM 5h sans engagement via le jailbreak?


----------



## bisklect (16 Mai 2011)

KimoMac a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il réussi à activer la MVV sur un liberty SIM 5h sans engagement via le jailbreak?


J'ai jailbreaké mon iPhone mais je ne crois pas qu'il existe une application quelle qu'elle soit pour activer la MVV.
Je pense qu'il s'agit d'un service offert par l'opérateur. S'il n'est pas en mesure de le proposer, tu ne peux pas y faire grand chose à mon avis.

Je trouve tout de même très dommage que tu te prives de ce forfait à si bas prix, sans engagement juste pour une pauvre histoire de MVV ^^


----------



## gigab (20 Mai 2011)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'appeler Virgin au sujet de ce forfait. J'ai un iPhone 3GS non jailbreaké.
J'ai eu 2 personnes et 2 échos...ça me rappelle Orange 

Avec ce forfait :
- Messagerie vocale visuelle dispo pour l'une, pas possible pour l'autre
- Mail possible pour l'une, pas possible pour l'autre (aller sur Safari et récupérer les mails manuellement...pas pratique quant on a 5 boites mails)
- Le réseau est bien 3G+ pour les deux personnes...ouf

Avez vous d'autres infos ?


----------



## bisklect (20 Mai 2011)

gigab a dit:


> Avec ce forfait :
> - Messagerie vocale visuelle dispo pour l'une, pas possible pour l'autre
> - Mail possible pour l'une, pas possible pour l'autre (aller sur Safari et récupérer les mails manuellement...pas pratique quant on a 5 boites mails)
> - Le réseau est bien 3G+ pour les deux personnes...ouf




MVV disponible que sur le forfait "iPhone" apparemment ;
Mail dispo dans les deux cas, je ne vois pas le rapport ;
Réseau 3G ou 3G+, à voir selon le forfait. Pour le LibertySim 5h, c'est de la 3G bridée par Orange.


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> MVV disponible que sur le forfait "iPhone" apparemment ;
> Mail dispo dans les deux cas, je ne vois pas le rapport ;
> Réseau 3G ou 3G+, à voir selon le forfait. Pour le LibertySim 5h, c'est de la 3G bridée par Orange.


Pour moi, le seul mauvais point de ce forfait est que le débit 3G est divisé par 10 (oui dix) par rapport à un forfait orange iPhone


----------



## gigab (20 Mai 2011)

bisklect a dit:


> Réseau 3G ou 3G+, à voir selon le forfait. Pour le LibertySim 5h, c'est de la 3G bridée par Orange.



Eh ben !! Pourtant les deux personnes différentes que j'ai eu m'ont assuré que c'était bien du 3G+ !!

Avec ce que dit daffyb aussi et bien je vais aller voir du côté de Bouygues...

Précisions concernant les mails : La première personne m'a dit sur iPhone sans souci avec ce forfait, et la seconde m'a dit qu'on ne pouvait pas voir ses mails avec l'application intégrée à l'iPhone. Il fallait aller sur internet (Safari) et regarder boite par boite, site par site...


----------



## daffyb (20 Mai 2011)

je relève mes mails sans problème avec l'appli faite pour (IMAP et Exchange avec Push) et je n'ai pas de hors forfait


----------



## Frodon (21 Mai 2011)

- En fait c'est de la 3G+ mais bridé artificiellement au débit de la 3G. Cela dit cela reste tout à fait confortable.
- Le MVV n'est pas dispo, cependant vous pouvez utiliser une solution tierce tel que l'application ON VoiceFeed sur l'AppStore, qui remplace le répondeur officiel et apporte des fonctionnalités bienvenue en plus du répondeur visuel, tel que mettre un message différent suivant par contact ou groupe de contact. Testé avec le forfait LibertySIM, cela marche impec.
- Pour les mails, je confirme aucun problème pour les récupérer avec le LibertySIM 5H, c'est par contre évidement pas possible avec les LibertySIM inférieurs (3H et 30mins) sans option, car ils n'incluent pas l'internet illimité.


----------



## gigab (23 Mai 2011)

Frodon a dit:


> - En fait c'est de la 3G+ mais bridé artificiellement au débit de la 3G. Cela dit cela reste tout à fait confortable.
> - Le MVV n'est pas dispo, cependant vous pouvez utiliser une solution tierce tel que l'application ON VoiceFeed sur l'AppStore, qui remplace le répondeur officiel et apporte des fonctionnalités bienvenue en plus du répondeur visuel, tel que mettre un message différent suivant par contact ou groupe de contact. Testé avec le forfait LibertySIM, cela marche impec.
> - Pour les mails, je confirme aucun problème pour les récupérer avec le LibertySIM 5H, c'est par contre évidement pas possible avec les LibertySIM inférieurs (3H et 30mins) sans option, car ils n'incluent pas l'internet illimité.



J'ai lu que ON Voicefeed était un peu bizarre au niveau de son forfait :
- Quand quelqu'un laisse un message, c'est décompté de ton forfait
- Le carnet d'adresse doit être transmis

Pour la 3G, 3G+ en fait ça n'influe que si on veut récupérer ses mails, en envoyer ou aller sur internet ?
ça n'influe pas si on est connecté en Wifi (mon cas) quasiment tout le temps ?
Et ça n'influe pas non plus sur les communications téléphoniques, sms, etc ?

Pour les mails alors en utilisant l'application sur iPhone, il n'y a aucun souci ?

Donc Virgin ça serait le pied 
Qu'est ce qu'il y a de plus par rapport à Bouygues ?


EDIT : Je viens d'avoir Virgin au téléphone.
Par rapport à ce forfait, 5h Liberty Sim, voici ce qu'ils me disent :
- Le réseau est bien 3G+ (arrivé il y a peu)
- La MVV est disponible sur ce forfait
- Pour les mails, on peut les récupérer avec l'appli mail de l'iPhone, mais bridé à 3 adresses mails.

Pour ce dernier point, je trouve ça bizarre....


----------



## Frodon (23 Mai 2011)

gigab a dit:


> J'ai lu que ON Voicefeed était un peu bizarre au niveau de son forfait :
> - Quand quelqu'un laisse un message, c'est décompté de ton forfait
> - Le carnet d'adresse doit être transmis



Oui logique, puisque pour fonctionner il faut renvoyer les appels non répondus sur ce service de répondeur, qui est évidement pas celui de l'opérateur, donc pour cela, c'est un transfert d'appels non répondu sur un numéro fixe, donc décompté du forfait.

Evidement si tu as des correspondants qui passent leur temps à te laisser des messages, ça peut vite te consommer une bonne partie de ton forfait.



> Pour la 3G, 3G+ en fait ça n'influe que si on veut récupérer ses mails, en envoyer ou aller sur internet ?



Avec le forfait LibertySIM, c'est systématiquement de la 3G, et donc 384kbps (48Ko/sec). Cela influera que pour les activités faisant des transferts de données important (plusieurs Mo), tel qu'une grosse pièce jointe dans un mail ou un site web un peu lourd (plein d'image).



> ça n'influe pas si on est connecté en Wifi (mon cas) quasiment tout le temps ?



Evidement que cela n'influe pas dans ce cas, puisque tu ne passes alors plus par le réseau de l'opérateur mobile pour tes transferts de données, mais par le WiFi.



> Et ça n'influe pas non plus sur les communications téléphoniques, sms, etc ?



Ca n'influe pas en effet, le data et la voix étant deux choses bien différentes en 3G.



> Pour les mails alors en utilisant l'application sur iPhone, il n'y a aucun souci ?



Aucun soucis 



> Donc Virgin ça serait le pied
> Qu'est ce qu'il y a de plus par rapport à Bouygues ?



Tout dépend de ton forfait Bouygues, mais dans tous les cas:

- Le prix (chez Bouygues pour un forfait avec SMS et Internet illimité, à ce prix tu n'as que 4H à condition de t'engager 24 mois)
- Le non engagement (si tu ne prends pas de mobile subventionné)
- La couverture du réseau Orange, bien meilleure que celle de Bouygues.

Tu y perd:

- Le débit 3G+

Dans les deux cas, tu perds:

- La messagerie vocal visuel (nécessite un forfait pour smartphone ou iPhone, que cela soit chez Bouygues ou Virgin, et c'est pas le même prix)



> EDIT : Je viens d'avoir Virgin au téléphone.
> Par rapport à ce forfait, 5h Liberty Sim, voici ce qu'ils me disent :
> - Le réseau est bien 3G+ (arrivé il y a peu)



Il joue sur les mot, le réseau est bien 3G+ en lui même, mais il y a un bridage logiciel à la vitesse de la 3G (384kbps) classique.

Je viens de refaire le test, et je te confirme que c'est du 384kbps.



> - La MVV est disponible sur ce forfait



Non il se trompe, j'ai encore essayé aujourd'hui, pas de MVV fourni par Virgin (il faut un forfait de la série "pour iPhone" pour l'avoir).



> - Pour les mails, on peut les récupérer avec l'appli mail de l'iPhone, mais bridé à 3 adresses mails.



Il confond tout ma parole, cette limitation n'est que pour les forfaits avec Virgin Social Club, ce qui n'est pas le cas du LibertySIM 

C'est le cas des forfaits bloqués par contre, où là non seulement tu ne peux utiliser que 3 adresses mail, mais en plus il faut le faire via l'application Virgin Social Club et tu n'as pas de vrai accès internet (seulement accès aux services dispos via l'application Virgin Social Club).

Aucune limitation de ce type avec le forfait LibertySIM 5H.


----------



## chrisbi (2 Juillet 2011)

Je confirme les posts très précis de Froddon sur Sim liberty de Virgin: je suis abonné depuis Novembre 2010 à ce forfairt et j'étais content de celui-ci malgré les limites. 

Je m'abonne à Spotify et ma compagne a la mauvaise idée d'écouter sur le réseau 3G de la musique... Je dépasse les 500Mo à 700, 1ier épisode de ce type. 

Depuis débit descendant: entre 25-40 kbts... Le bridage (assez sévère après le dépassement). 
Dans ce cas précis, un mail au SAV renseigne: mais il faut appeler le SC sinon pas de réinitialisation au mois suivant dans de nombreux cas ( on vous oublie).

Je pars tester laposte mobile... À priori du 3G+


----------



## bisklect (1 Août 2011)

chrisbi a dit:


> Je pars tester laposte mobile... À priori du 3G+


Oui mais les MMS sont à 0,90 par envoi


----------



## Bd (1 Août 2011)

Bonjour a tous. 
Suis je ds le bon post?
pour info. 
Je viens de passer en forfait 2h +SMS ill+internet ill
A 21e par mois sans engagement (poste mobile (sfr)). 
Après les configurations simples tous est ok.


----------



## zglee (4 Janvier 2012)

J'ai souscrit il y a 1 an à un E-divine j'sais plus trop quoi (virgin mobile), avec 2h d'appel, SMS illimités ainsi que internet illimité. Je vais avoir l'iphone 3g, débloqué orange et je voulais savoir si tout allait fonctionner (internet 3g, mails, sms, appels etc..) merci à tous pour les réponses


----------

